# Tour of UT Ultimate Challenge?



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

Has anyone ridden this? Is it oriented toward racers, or also for recreational riders? I don't want to be the lanterne rouge by more than 20 minutes ;-).

Charlie


----------



## PG_Gary (Jan 21, 2008)

I'd say it's some racers through good recreational riders. You won't do well if you'd normally ride a 7+ hour century on a flat course like the ULCER. There's simply too much climbing, and with the pro peloton coming, you have to finish in a reasonable amount of time, or be willing to pull over and wait for the race to pass.


----------



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks Gary; any idea what time the Tour of UT peloton comes through the course?


----------



## PG_Gary (Jan 21, 2008)

The pros start the stage at 11:10 AM and the predicted finish is 3:50 PM. If I remember correctly, last year it was a fast stage and the winner finished about 10 minutes early. 

The Ultimate Challenge has a ride calculator on their web site. It takes into account average speed and the finish line you choose (3 options). 

Link here: http://uc.dnacycling.cc/my-ultimate-ride-calculator


----------



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks again. I guess you can't descend Little Cottonwood, after your'e done, until the racers are to Snowbird......


----------



## pharmd (Jul 31, 2012)

Wish I could do this but I have to work


----------

